# Beagle Training



## cbbase34 (Nov 22, 2007)

Im wanting to get into training beagle pups, how should i go by doing this? Is there a video or a book i need to buy. Can someone please help me out thank you


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

good luck...they like to run!

they way i taught mine was to just run her in the field and keep her on track. run her through the bushes and get her on rabbit trails
when she found rabbit i shot it we took it home and ate it its about like that

now she just natrually runs up rabbits.

im not a formal trainer...just got a good hound i recon


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Like bmxfire37 says, get out and hunt as much as possible with your pup. Get into the brush with the dog and help flush the rabbit. After a while you will be able to back off and the pup will go in for you. Always talk with the pup so he knows you are with him. I mean by talking is _yelling_ encouragement. They love it and will respond by hunting harder.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

dont let yours turn out like mine!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

BMXFIRE and Shinerunner

Can you teach a beagle to sit, stay, and come like a lab or is it not possible. I am looking into getting one and I was just wondering.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yep mine does
well she kinda sits alot... but she sits stays and comes on command
stops on command
the key is the alpha wolf.

when the dog dis-obeys a command to something intence( such as not stopping ) like when mine would run off. take the dog. grab a paw and roll them on their backs. grab them by the fat on the neck ( where a mother dog carries her young) and slam them on the ground, being careful not to slam the head, or hurt the neck in any way. not terribly hard just like a I TOLD YOU TO STAY HERE.

thats how we trained our german sheperd and the beagle. it took time with the beag, beagles have a nose, and tend to just go. but with time, and a little investment, you will have a buddy for life.

my main problem was she was afraid of guns. i suspect my brother shot her with airsofts. but i got her over that
at the sight of a gun shed tuck and run. now i take her out with my .22 my 12 guage, or my muzzy sometimes. she loves it!...

...she just needs alot of breaks

point to the story. beagles run

you have to break them

practice in a fenced yard at first, not with treats, but stern language ( my studies found cursing does not help the dog, but helps your frustration )

then if shes a runner and u dont live near a busy road. open a gate or so.

once you have her sitting, staying and running on command, leash her and take her in to the field

im right handed, so i trained my dog to walk to the left of me, while i hold the leash in the left hand. so i can carry my firearm. although when shes on a trail, its best to have a leash tied around your waist. its hard to aim with a beagle pulling your wrist!

in ohio we must have leashed dogs. so usually i get her retractable , set it to maybe 15 feet or so, tie it around my waist and im off. in the woods...thats a different story!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info I will probably be getting one this summer. Are deer a big problem with beagles? ND also has jacks thats one thing that worries me jacks wont circle like Cotton tails.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i take min deer hunting in ohio you can use them to recover, not hunt so i leave her in the truck most of the time. but no they arent really


----------



## huntinhick (Jan 7, 2008)

mine try to chase deer the thing you nead is one of the shock collars it lets them know that they aren't dooing what you want.....

:sniper: .......... :run:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

like i said the alfa wolf...save u lots of money, and its a more personal bond to the dog, not just a sudden shock. either or


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

buy the book "rabbit hunting" by Dave fisher.

theres lots of info on beagle training in it.

then go to some beagle forums log on and ask for help.

What was suggested on here might work but there are much better ways to train beagles.

And yes I'm not just a bird dog trainer. I've trained some beagles since the 60's so been there done that. Have some good friends really into it.

beagles can be obedience trained just like any dog however all hounds are independent (they have to be to hunt) so you always have to keep them undercontrol when not hunting or they will self hunt run deer ect.

Really all dogs will but hounds are the worst.

I love beagles they are great little dogs.

http://www.amazon.com/Rabbit-Hunting-Da ... 0970749368


----------

